# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Куклы своими руками

## Sonata-Lara

Дорогие коллеги - любители кукольного театра! Я долго думала, прежде чем открыть новую тему - *куклы своими руками*. Сама я очень люблю кукол, люблю их шить и использовать в своей работе. Для их изготовления  использовала самые разные техники - папье-маше,  шитье , вязание, бросовый материал, работала с капроновыми колготками и водоэмульсионкой. В свое время мне удалось побывать на обучающем семинаре М.И.Родиной по программе "Кукляндия". ЕЕ куклы просто замечательны, программа мне тоже очень нравится. Конечно, *виды* кукол,  будут одинаковы: пальчиковые, перчатки, марионетки, но ведь каждая кукла получает свою индивидуальность именно  благодаря фантазии и умелым рукам своего изготовителя. И очень часто для творчества нужен толчок, мысль. Поэтому я уверена, что многие из нас будут рады поделиться своими идеями изготовления кукол.
И чтобы не быть голословной, предлагаю посмотреть моих жителей кукольного театра.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Это мои самые старые куклы, выполненные с помощью папье-маше.
[IMG]http://*********org/475401m.jpg[/IMG]
А это Баба Яга. Она сделана из колготок с пропиткой водоэмульсионкой.Кукла с секретом: с одной стороны она добрая, а если перекинуть платок назад, то получается злая  Баба Яга
[IMG]http://*********org/466185m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/506120m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/496904m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Крестьянка

Эту ёлочку вязала на Новогодний утренник для малышей.

----------


## Насхатовна

Лариса, а вы свои овощи водите по полу или по ширме? Резинка, я так понимаю к вверху крепится? Ребенок дергает ее и кукла прыгает?

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Куклы -прыгунки водятся по полу. Куклы могут прыгать, кружиться. Мы когда ставили сказку "Репка" делали так: кукла выходила, потом шли слова или песенка и уход куклы. Во время песенки мои детки поднимали куклу на руки - так петь удобнее. А саму сказку я уже тоже здесь выставляла в разделе "кукльный театр.
А У Роджиной такие прыгунки - звери, причем покупные. Главное, чтобы кукла не была очень легкой, а то сильно начинает крутиться. Но мы вшивали в кукол в ножки грузик.

А еще чтобы держать резинку было удобно, вверху крепится палочка, если заинтересует, попробую перефотографировать. А еще мы на новый год делали снеговиков-прыгунков и малыши с ними танцевали.

----------


## Бабка Яга

Добрый день!
Хочу рассказать о спектакле "О старике и драконе", который впервые мы поставили 2.5 года назад на дне рождения сына. Сценарий я брала на портале "Солнышко", но и здесь он есть в "Кукольном театре". Кукол делала сама, нескольких приспособила из игрушек. День рождения у нас всегда празднуется совместный - дети и их родители. Поэтому прибывающим взрослым вручала сценарий с выделенным текстом их роли для ознакомления.
Перед началом спектакля они познакомились со своими куклами.Спектакль прошел на УРА, до сих пор вспоминается.
В этом году сын закончил первый класс и на выпускном капустнике силами родителей показали этот спектакль.  Всем понравилось. Видео еще не готово, а фотографии кукол попробую выложить. Я кукол отреставрировала, какие то сделала заново. Только Старуху и Лису не успела, поэтому брали готовых из набора.

----------


## Бабка Яга

Ворона. Громко и возмущенно каркает, раскрывая  клюв. В конце спектакля поднимается вверх на проволоке - летает. Хотела сделать маленькую  копию, но не успела.:confused:

----------


## Бабка Яга

Не получилось прикрепить фотки. Пробую еще.

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Девочки, подскажите как сделать воробья-куклу на палочке-проволке (чтоб как буд-то летал)? Наведите на мысль.


Важно, какой размер и какие задачи у куклы. Самое простое - к теннисному шарику прикрепить проволоку (тонкая и гибкая - у меня белая, медная не подходит), затем обтянуть трикотажем, пришить голову, крылья (если из тонкой ткани, то будут трепетать), хвост. Лапки можно сделать из проволочки (уже медной), обмотав ее желтой ниткой. 
Если крупнее... Зависит от размера.

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Я своих кукол к "Трем поросятам"уже выкладывала


 Классные куклы! А что за куколку Вы в руках держите на своей аватарке?



> Девочки,кто знает или умеет делать мимирующих кукол?


Кукол людей мимирующих сама я не делала, но болею этим давно. Знаю, что раньше их из тонкого поролона делали. Достаточно подробно об этом в гл. 4 Мягкая мимирующая кукла книги "А. ФЕДОТОВ ТЕХНИКА ТЕАТРА КУКОЛ" Если можно , то копию странички могу выложить сюда в тему.
А что касается животных и людей, которые только открывают рот, то количество таких выкроек достаточно большое. Я делала ворону и дракона.

----------


## Чара

Бака Яга,на аватарке я держу куклу перчаточную Леший.Это был мой мастер-класс,когда к нам приезжали делегация из Кореи.У него еще нет шапки и жилетки.А студенты в руках держат тоже головы моих же кукол,еще не доделанных...а так =это куклы к "Царевне-Лягушке".Я-мастер по куклам,так что у меня все серьезно.И большие куклы есть,ростовые,и маски делаю.И на ВВЦ были,в У себя 1 июня,день защиты детей-правда,делал обережных куколок-так к нам очередь стояла-из детей и родителей.Я сам и актриса хорошая,и режиссер,и кукловод,и куклодел,и драматург...

Мимирующие-это не маппеты.Маппеты-это коммерческое запатентованное название кукол.В принципе,больше никто в мире не имеет права так называть этих кукол.Я их назывыю театральными объемными.Такие я и сама сделаю.Мне нужно тех кукол,которые еще в советское время делал.к примеру,Венера Пустомельская...

----------


## Бабка Яга

> .Мне нужно тех кукол,которые еще в советское время делал.к примеру,Венера Пустомельская...


О таких, наверное, Федотов и писал. Делается скульптурная голова из пластилина, по ней делаются выкройки и собирается из ткани, а внутри вставляются патронки .
Ставлю копию главы из книги, а если нельзя этого делать, то,модератор,пожалуйста, текст удалите :Aga: 

"Глава 4.   МЯГКАЯ МИМИРУЮЩАЯ КУКЛА

Мягкая мимирующая кукла пока еще не получила большого распространения, и удачные экземпляры этого типа куклы насчитываются единицами. Применяются они главным образом в эстрадно-концертных номерах.

Мимика у такого рода кукол бывает утрированно комическая, и даже при самом умелом обращении с такой куклой в мимике всегда будет много случайного.

Поэтому мягкую мимирующую куклу применяют исключительно для изображения персонажей с мимикой, которую скорее можно назвать гримасничаньем. Так, интересны мимирующие куклы — истерически кривляющийся «Гитлер» (художник В. В. Андриевич) и строящий неимоверные рожи «пьяница» у С. В. Образцова (художник Е. И. Гвоздева).

Материалами для изготовления мягкой мимирующей куклы служат замша, сукно, мягкий фетр, байка и т.п. Опыты с применением резины еще не дали положительных результатов.

Методы изготовления мягкой куклы у разных мастеров различны. Приведем один из них, наиболее детально разработанный, принадлежащий художнику В. В. Андриевичу.

При лепке скульптуры будущей мимирующей куклы рекомендуется исходить из расположения пальцев актера внутри кукольной головы в связи с характером мимики. Наиболее простой способ заключается в том, что большой палец управляет нижней челюстью, средний — носом, указательный и безымянный — надбровными дугами (рис. 78).

Делая скульптуру, с которой потом будет сниматься выкройка, нужно максимально обобщить форму, так, чтобы она состояла из ряда геометрически правильных поверхностей, имеющих при сопряжении четкие границы.

Затем со скульптуры снимают выкройки. Края их должны точно совпадать с краями той поверхности, с которой эта выкройка снимается.

Необязательно снимать выкройки с каждой поверхности в отдельности. В некоторых случаях при снятии выкройки две или несколько поверхностей могут быть объединены вместе (рис. 79).

Нижняя челюсть скульптуры отрезается, и выкройка снимается также с внутренней стороны рта. Затем выкройку кладут на материю, точно обводят мелом или карандашом и вырезают из материи, прибавляя на шов. После того как материя сшита, швы разглаживаются на обе стороны.

В местах, где требуется большая жесткость, например во внутренней части рта, подкладывают холст.

Внутри головы пришивают патронки для пальцев актера, управляющих мимикой куклы. Патронки лучше всего делать из подвязочной резины, сшивая ее трубкой. Чтобы установить места расположения патронок, нужно надеть их на пальцы, вставить руку в голову куклы и приметать патронки. Затем голову выворачивают наизнанку, и патронки пришивают.

Окончательную форму голове придают, ушивая складки нитками и подбивая ватой провисающие места (рис. 80)."

А Венера Пустомельская мне самой покоя не дает. Когда- то очень очень  давно о ней передача была и мне кажется, что там тонкий поролон. Что- то у меня в архивах было. Буду искать.

----------


## Чара

Покажу своих авторских кукол из папье-маше.
Вовка-Нехочуха и его сестрёнка.Смешная парочка.

:smile:

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Чара, с рисунками у меня туго (на компе) попробую обьяснить как шила цветок.  В принципе, размер самого цветка довольно большой. Я брала поролоновый круг (поролон довольно толстенький, см2,5), диаметр его зависит от вида цветка, у меня приблизительно 30 см. Выкраивала еще две детали из ткани, для того, чтобы обшить поролон. Но сначала прежде чем сшивать, надо сшить лепестки -  для ромашки, розы, у меня вот одуванчик, у Родиной видела по-моему семицветик. И цветочек собирается. В нижнюю часть вшивается стебелек - тканевая трубочка. ЕЕ можно немного набить синтепоном, или еще кто как придумает, А вот У Майи Ивановны в стебелек вставлены маленькие  (длиной см 7, диаметром 2,5) трубочки пластмассовые, Их можно нарезать из любых пластиковых труб. За счет этого стебелек круглый и им хорошо управлять. К низу стебелька пришивается тапочек или как бахильчик, чтобы можно было его надеть на ногу и вшивается листок по форме как варежка, чтобы кукловод мог двигать листочком куклы. Да, на задней стороне цветка нужно пришить полоску ткани, резинку, чтобы можно было держать цветок рукой. Я попробую сфоткать на работе, возможно завтра.. А вообще, когда шила цветок, брала фотки из журнала "Музыкальный руководитель" на обложках там они печатались часто.

А вообще мне в этом году повезло - мне выписали кукол из фирмы "Ангел" - марионетки, круглые штоковые и платковые большие. Так я радуюсь!

----------


## Бабка Яга

Добрый вечер! Я в отпуске была, потому и пропала..



> *Бака Яга*, ав от это бы интересно было бы посмотреть-как это делается.Вот выкройка ,к примеру.Допустим,слепила я  голову куклы.А что дальше?


Это выдержки из книги «Маэстро» , которая вышла в прошлом году тиражом в 500 экз.и написана ученицей  Екатерины Терентьевны Беклешовой Еленой Владимировной  Колат. 
"Когда скульптура готова в пластилине, тонким ножом прочерчиваются части, из которых должна сшиваться будущая голова. С каждой части снимаются и переводятся на бумагу выкройки. Бумажные выкройки переносятся на ткань. Тканью было так называемое “пионерское сукно”, нечто вроде байки на жесткой основе. Отдельные части сшивались вручную, под каждую подводилась подкладка, и дальше иголкой, стежок за стежком, бесформенная сшитая голова превращалась в мягкую скульптуру, в точности повторяющую скульптуру из пластилина. Затем вставлялись патронки для пальцев, глаза, и наступал момент “когда вставишь глаза и увидишь, кто на тебя посмотрит, получилось или нет, ведь до самого конца этого не знаешь".
"Если пропорции фигуры найдены правильно, то всякое, даже случайное,
положение, принятое куклой, будет выразительно, - говорила Екатери-
на Терентьевна и показывала, как прошивать холст для фигуры, как свертывать проволоку для плеч, как искать пропорции рук и ног, выразительность кистей и ботинок, которые тоже вначале лепились из пластилина."
А сама Беклешова училась у художника театра кукол  Андриевича, и это его методику описал Федотов в своей книге (см. мой пост выше).

"Однажды ей принесли в ремонт трех поросят. Мягких, матерчатых,
рот которых открывался ниткой, прикрепленной к нижней губе. И тут пришла
мысль: "А что если всю голову сделать мягкой, а внутрь вставить патронки, чтобы задвигались глаза, открывался рот?" Решила немедленно попробовать и села лепить своих первых кукол - пару католических монахов, героев пьесы де Аларкона "Треугольная шляпа". Один - длинный и тощий, а второй - полная противоположность, толстый, короткий с бутылкой вина... Приготовила пластилин. Впервые решилась вылепить голову куклы сама. "Я вам помогу, вы не сумеете", - предлагал Андриевич. "Нет, я сама", - отвечала Екатерина Терентьевна тоном, не допускающим возражений. Ей интересно было попробовать: она не знала своих возможностей, не знала сможет ли лепить. Удивительно, что она никогда не рисовала. Представляла себе образ сразу объемно, пространственно.
Но вот голова длинного монаха вылеплена. Сняты выкройки. Сшито
лицо. Вставлены подкладки. Патронки. И все это делалось в первый раз,
родилась уникальная система изготовления куклы с мягким лицом. Вставив глаза, Екатерина Терентьевна поняла: "Получилось!" Надетое на руку, смотрело на нее смуглое, длинное лицо, с крючковатым носом, зловещими глазами, выступающим подбородком. Так и казалось, что сейчас он откроет рот и запоет арию "Клевета" из "Севильского цирюльника" Россини.
А вскоре родился и другой монах, толстый, розовый, сразу видно: любитель выпить и поесть. Оба одеты в темно-вишневые рясы с капюшонами. Вслед за теми двумя куклы стали рождаться одна за другой. 
Надо сказать, что мягкая кукла - идеальный вариант для короткого номера. Делается специальная перчатка для правой руки, которая имитирует руку куклы, на левую надета сама кукла, и появляется
возможность листать страницы книги, держать стакан, ударять рукой
по ширме, как по трибуне и т. д."

Если это не возбраняется, могу попробовать выложить фотографии кукол Беклешовой, где крой отлично виден. Из Федотовской книжки картинка скульптурной головы и построения выкройки не грузится, но сама книга в интернете доступна.

----------


## Чара

[QUOTE=Бака Яга;2798020]Добрый вечер! Я в отпуске была, потому и пропала..

Это выдержки из книги «Маэстро» , которая вышла в прошлом году тиражом в 500 экз.и написана ученицей  Екатерины Терентьевны Беклешовой Еленой Владимировной  Колат. 
"Когда скульптура готова в пластилине, тонким ножом прочерчиваются части, из которых должна сшиваться будущая голова. С каждой части снимаются и переводятся на бумагу выкройки. Бумажные выкройки переносятся на ткань.

Ну,понятно.Отпуск-это святое.Хорошо отдохнули,надеюсь.
Фотографии кукол Беклешовой у меня есть.Мне вот непонятны как раз технические детали.Вот смотрите,слепила я голову куклы из пластилина.Что означает-"тонким ножом прочерчиваются части"?как они прочерчиваются?что это-деление головы на зоны?Читаем дальше"с каждой части снимаются и переводятся на бумагу выкройки".А как это выполняется технически?остально мне как раз приблизительно понятно,хотя надо пробовать конечно...

Какте мысли по съму выкройки с пластилиновой головы?
А мимирующая кукла мне тоже для номера нужна. :Aga:

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Всегда обидно, когда люди от власти думают в первую очередь о ДЕЛАХ государственных, важных, о душах же наших деток не думает никто. Но тут уж ничего не поделаешь.
А шура Мурина - и сама не знаю, почему. Звучит довольно забавно, так и прижилась . Я все-таки завтра на работу сгоняю (еще пока в отпуске) и сфоткаю ее покрупнее. А еще в этой технике у меня есть набор кукол по сказке Буратино -  Буратино, Пьеро, Мальвина, Алиса, Карабас, Базилио. Их тоже очень давно мы шили вместе с детьми.

[IMG]http://*********org/695448m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/684184m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/707739m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Мне вот непонятны как раз технические детали.Вот смотрите,слепила я голову куклы из пластилина.Что означает-"тонким ножом прочерчиваются части"?как они прочерчиваются?что это-деление головы на зоны?Читаем дальше"с каждой части снимаются и переводятся на бумагу выкройки".А как это выполняется технически?остально мне как раз приблизительно понятно,хотя надо пробовать конечно...


Пробую вставить рисунки. Не вставились...

Может быть словами попробую. Лепится голова в натуральную величину с толстой шеей. Причем лицо не гладкое, а как бы вырезанное из дерева или камня. По выступающим поверхностям (надбровные дуги, виски, скулы, спинка носа и т.д) проводятся линии. Голова как-бы делится на  геометрические части. С каждой такой части снимается выкройка. Вариантов "как" - множество. Можно с помощью кальки, можно каждую часть покрасить в свой цвет и снять отпечатки, можно пластилин обклеить кусочками бумаги по этим поверхностям и на стыках обрезать излишки. А потом эти выкройки снять и  перенести на ткань. Теперь можно сшить и посмотреть, что получилось. Если не понравилось - переделать.
      На фотографиях кукол Беклешовой швы повторяют линии на пластилиновой голове. Плюс под подкладку для придания большей мягкости и гладкости под некоторые части лица толщинки подставляются. Или специальным швом сверху нашиваются. Главное - патронки правильно вставить. 
А еще я где -то читала, что по карикатурам выкройки делали.
Можно потренироваться на фотографии (лучше черно-белой), мысленно разделив на ней лицо на геометрические части. То же можно и на фотографиях кукол Беклешовой - попробовать поделить лица кукол на геометрические части и и проверить себя по наличию в этом месте шва.

----------


## Чара

[QUOTE=Бака Яга;2798765]Пробую вставить рисунки. Не вставились...

Может быть словами попробую. Лепится голова в натуральную величину с толстой шеей. Причем лицо не гладкое, а как бы вырезанное из дерева или камня. По выступающим поверхностям (надбровные дуги, виски, скулы, спинка носа и т.д) проводятся линии. Голова как-бы делится на  геометрические части. С каждой такой части снимается выкройка. Вариантов "как" - множество. Можно с помощью кальки, можно каждую часть покрасить в свой цвет и снять отпечатки, можно пластилин обклеить кусочками бумаги по этим поверхностям и на стыках обрезать излишки. А потом эти выкройки снять и  перенести на ткань. Теперь можно сшить и посмотреть, что получилось. Если не понравилось - переделать.


Спасибо.С калькой я что-то плохо представляю-по причине как раз выпуклостей и впуклостей.
А вот легкое маше наложить,а потом что?разрезать?возможно,это выход.
А чего картинка не вставилась?
Все просто-загружаешь на радикал-фото,потом берешь ссылку"картинка в тексте",и просто вставляешьв пост-и фсё!очень просто.Да и с чертежом нагляднее.

Девочки,что-то мы тут одни тусуемся...то ли другим не интересно,то ли куклоделов мало,то народ сидит в кустах...:smile:

----------


## Насхатовна

Для кукольного театра "Теремок" сшила муху. Крылья вырезала из бутылки. 



Это мой воробей. Называется слепила из того, что было.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Главная наша задача состоит в том, чтобы изготовленными куколками ребёнок мог сам без помощников показывать свой собственный спектакль в своём собственном театре.



Для  изготовления некоторых куколок используем уже знакомые нам приёмы: 

Выполним самую простую – с движущимися ушками. Для этого я помещаю выкройку с разрезными частями 

Очень просто изготовим зайчика  методом аппликации 

 Cделаем куколку на палочке. 

И новая тема на этот раз: куколка на верёвочках с движущимися ручками и ножками. 

Настало время использовать изготовленных раньше куколок из других тем: кузнечика и лягушку. 



 Тексты



Шустрый кролик



Я вижу, как маленький кролик

Делает прыг-прыг-прыг.



Я вижу, как его ушки

Делают дрыг-дрыг-дрыг.



Я вижу, как его носик

Делает шмыг-шмыг-шмыг.

Я вижу, как его глазки

Делают миг-миг-миг.



Сказал я: «Маленький кролик,

Может, сделаем стоп?»

А он себе дальше запрыгал,

Лапками сделал хлоп-хлоп.



Серенький зайчик



Зайчик серенький сидит

И ушами шевелит.

Вот так, вот так,

Он ушами шевелит.

Зайке холодно сидеть,

Надо лапочки согреть,

Вот так, вот так,

Надо лапочки согреть.

Зайке холодно стоять,

Надо зайке поскакать,

Вот так, вот так,

Надо зайке поскакать.




 Ловкий зайчишка



Ловко с пальчика на пальчик

Скачет зайчик, скачет зайчик.

Пробежался, повернулся

И опять назад вернулся.

Снова с пальчика на пальчик

Скачет зайчик, скачет зайчик.

Вниз, вверх, вниз, вверх

Зайчик скачет выше всех



Считалка

Бегал заяц по болоту –

Он искал себе работу.

Да работы не нашёл,

Сам заплакал и ушёл.





Прыгалки



Кузнечик у дерева

прыгал – Скок-скок.

Увидел лягушку

И смолчать не смог,

Сказал ей «Ведь вместе

Скакать веселей»,

И прыгают весело

Двое друзей.

Лягушка с кузнечиком

Скачут красиво,

Увидели кролика

и пригласили:

«Иди к нам, ведь вместе

Скакать веселей»,

И прыгают весело

трое друзей.

Вся троица прыгает

Смело вокруг,

Но разом устали

И рухнули вдруг.








Куклы



1. Самый простой способ изготовления и показа куколки. Но преимущество его в том, что ушки двигаются. Вырезаем из картона тело и ушки, укрепляем ушки с помощью раздвижной кнопки. Липкой лентой приклеиваем с изнаночной стороны две палочки – для управления.







2. Теперь изготовляем кролика на верёвочках. У него двигаются и ручки, и ножки. На следующей картинке нарисованы все детали туловища и способ  их крепления. Раскрасить, вырезать и соединить детали – не составит большого труда. Но доставит много удовольствия. 

Такому кролику можно сделать и движущиеся ушки. Его выкройка расположена следом. А принцип соединения деталей аналогичен. Ушки же двигаются, как в первом рецепте, с помощью палочки. Или просто рукой.







Это детали для кролика на верёвочке и с движущимися ушками.



3. Делать куколок на палочке мы уже умеем. Интереснее, если они изготовлены с наклеивающимися деталями по методу аппликации.







 4. И метод оригами уже освоен. Нужно только выполнить все действия по порядку – и лягушка готова.

----------


## Sonata-Lara

[QUOTE=Чара;2814939]*Sonata-Lara*,ой,какая прелесть!спасибо за странички из книжки.Я где-то давным-давно такое видела,но не могу вспомнить-где именно?А твои говорилки ведь не из поролона,да?но идея смешная...
А что еще в книжке интересного?[/QUOTE
В моих говорилках поролон вставлен только в рот куклы, чтобы он лучше двигался, да и держать куклу и управлять ею удобнее. У меня есть несколько говорилок из фирмы "Ангел", но у них поролона нет и при управлении нижняя часть рта, где находится только один палец, деформируется, а с поролончиком таких проблем не возникает. В то же время, если кукла должна "покривляться", сделать смешную рожицу, то это все можно делать и с поролоновой вставкой.
По поводу книжечки: там есть только выкройки конусных кукол и перчаточных, если нужно, то я отсканирую.

----------


## Anneska

МАРИОНЕТКА.

«Все знают, – пишет в начале своей «Истории марионеток» Ш. Маньен, – что марионетка – это фигурка из дерева, кости, слоновой кости, глины или просто из тряпок, которая изображает реальное или фантастическое существо, и гибкие движения которой подчиняются нитям, проволочкам или струнам, дергаемым ловкой и невидимой рукой». 
В том-то и дело, что, во-первых, знают это далеко не все, а во-вторых, даже имея это общее представление о марионетке, в рассуждениях и спорах о ней, ее задачах, о театре, об актере постоянно смешивают марионетку как таковую с прочими разновидностями движущихся кукол и оперируют с представлением о марионетке, совершенно не зная и не понимая ее настоящего существа. 
Марионетка возникла в глубочайшей древности. Исследователи производят ее от древнейших храмовых фигур Египта и Греции, наделенных движением. Известны изображения Вакха-Озириса с движущимся фаллосом, носимые женщинами в процессиях, статуя Юпитера-Амона, движением головы указывавшая дорогу несшим ее жрецам, Аполлон в храме Геллиополиса, встававший во весь рост и отвечавший жестами на вопросы, фигуры, сделанные Дедалом, с поразительным знанием физики, двигавшиеся при помощи нагретого воздуха, магнитов, ртути и т.д. Затем следуют дошедшие до нас из раскопок фигурки из глины, кости, двигавшиеся при помощи нитей – собственно «невропаста» – забавлявшие пирующих. Отсюда «невропаст» – человек, управляющий марионеткой. Наконец, мы имеем упоминание о знаменитом афинском невропасте Потейносе, которому архонты уделили место для представлений в театре Еврипида и еще при жизни воздвигли статую. 
Недаром люди, посвятившие себя этому искусству, отличаются фанатизмом, граничащим с маниакальностью, и нередко участь их – сумасшествие. Имена несравненного Бриоше, Поуля, Рейбеханда, Гейзельбрехта, Шмидта отмечены особой печатью в истории человечества. Но марионетка, сотворенная человеком, в то же время и овладевает им. Здесь создание неотделимо от творца. Происходит уже не воплощение человека, а расплощение его, если можно так сказать. Насколько человек воплощает марионетку и приказывает ей, настолько она расплощает его и ведет за собой. Она ворожит, подчиняясь, и завораживает, подчиняя. 
Поэтому я и решила обратиться к этому виду искусству. Сделать марионетку не просто. Это довольно сложная и кропотливая работа, но результат того стоит.
Вам потребуются: 
Моток толстой лески 
Гибкая и прочная стальная проволока 
Деревянная бельевая прищепка 
Клей ПВА 
Суперклей
Несколько тоненьких узких реек 
Бутылочка из-под шампуня ( можно  из любой пластмассовой посуды)
Лоскутки ткани 
Кусочки разноцветного фетра или цветной бумаги 
Соломка для плетения (можно заменить расплетенной веревкой из натурального волокна, толстой шерстью и т.д. 
Широкий скотч 
Наждачная бумага средней зернистости 
8  листов газеты
 Вам также понадобятся следующие инструменты:	
Ножницы 
Линейка 
Пассатижи 
Несколько ватных палочек 
Большая штопальная игла 
Дрель с тонким сверлом		
С помощью этого я предлагаю пошаговую  инструкцию.
Отрежьте кусок ткани  при изготовлении головы куклы, можно взять кусок старой футболки или носок (это удобнее). И чем светлее, тем лучше.
Оберните шарик тканью, натяните ее как можно туже и завяжите толстой ниткой. для прочности можно прошить несколько стежков, вставив конец нитки в штопальную иглу. Не волнуйтесь, что на шее остались складки: большая их часть будет закрыта одеждой и шляпой. 
Отрежьте кусок проволоки длиной 20 см. При  помощи пассатижей сделайте на одном конце петельку. Проколите проволочкой головку (можно воспользоваться более прочным инструментом, например, штопальной иглой или шилом) и пропустите ее насквозь на том уровне, где должны быть уши. Сделайте петельку на втором конце проволоки.
Из разноцветного фетра или бумаги вырежьте глаза( у меня показаны глаза из гипса), рот нос. Из соломки сделайте волосы. Приклейте суперклеем.  Пока голова сохнет, займемся телом. 
Тело
Вымойте и высушите пластиковую бутылочку подходящего размера. Отрежьте 5 кусков проволоки по 10 см. каждый. Загните на конце каждого по петельке при  помощи пассатижей. Штопальной иглой прокрутите дырочки там, где у куклы будут плечи. Вставьте в эти отверстия проволочки так, чтобы петельки находились на уровне плеч. Загните проволочки назад, за бутылочку. То же самое проделайте в нижней части бутылочки, там, где будут крепиться ноги. 
Руки и ноги 
Ноги и руки марионетки делаются из свернутых в рулончики газетных полос. всего потребуется 8 таких рулончиков. Прежде всего, приготовьте 8 кусков лески примерно по 20 см. Возьмите двойной газетный лист. Сложите его вчетверо вдоль. В итоге у вас должна получиться полоска примерно 8 см. длиной и 25 см длиной. Разгладьте получившуюся полоску при  помощи линейки. Возьмите кусок лески и положите его на газетную полоску. По обе стороны должны остаться одинаковые куски лески. Зафиксируйте леску скотчем. Сверните газетную полоску в тугой рулончик, начиная с того конца, к которому прикреплена леска. Закрепите с обеих сторон скотчем. Сделайте 8 таких рулончиков. Свяжите рулончики по два. У вас получатся две ручки и две ножки. Привяжите ручки и ножки к петелькам, которые вы сделали из проволоки на верхней и нижней части туловища куклы. закрепите скотчем. 
Собираем куклу
Возьмите небольшой пучок ткани, заверните его и получится у вас руки и ноги. Приклейте их к рукам и ногам куклы. Чтобы сделать кукле одежду, приложите ее к листу газеты и обведите по отдельности контуры ног и верхней части туловища: получится выкройка штанишек и рубашки. Перенесите выкройку на ткань, оставляя припуски на швы 1 см.. Скроите и сшейте одежду. 
Оденьте марионетку. Для прочности можно зафиксировать одежду клеем.
Сшейте шапочку и наденьте ее кукле на голову.  	
Управление марионеткой.
Чтобы управлять марионеткой, нам потребуется 3 деревянных планки: основная (MAIN BAR), длиной 25 см, передняя (LEG BAR) длиной 15 см и задняя (HEAD BAR) 13 см длиной. (очень удобно сделать их из  деревянных ученических линеек).Чтобы не было острых углов, при помощи наждачной бумаги зашлифуйте края каждой планки. Возьмите заднюю планку (HEAD BAR) и просверлите по краям по две дырочки (показаны стрелочками на рисунке). На передней планке (LEG BAR) просверлите по одной дырочке с каждого к края (см. рисунок). В основной планке (MAIN BAR) просверлите всего одну дырочку. 
К основной планке (MAIN BAR) приклейте бельевую прищепку. как показано на рисунке. Когда она высохнет, то будет удерживать переднюю планку (LEG BAR). Приклейте заднюю планку ( HEAD BAR) прямо за прищепкой. Когда высохнет, пропустите веревочку через дырочки, которые расположены дальше от краев планки. С обратной стороны завяжите на каждом конце веревочки по небольшому узелку. За эту веревочку вы будете вешать марионетку на крючок. Когда все высохнет переверните основную планку (MAIN BAR). Вверните в нее три шурупа с петелькой на конце : два прямо над прищепкой, а одну - над серединой задней планки (HEAD BAR). Снова переверните всю конструкцию, чтобы получившиеся петельки оказались под планкой. Можно начинать навешивать леску. Отрежьте 2 куска лески по 50 см каждый.  При помощи штопальной илы проколите рубашку  куклы и протяните леску через проволочные петельки на плечах. Затем пропустите каждый кусок лески через петельку на голове куклы и, наконец, через дырочку на краю задней планки (HEAD BAR). Хорошо завяжите.
Возьмите еще один кусок лески, длиной примерно 42 см. Пришейте его к кончику шапочки, а затем пропустите через центральную петельку  на задней планке (HEAD BAR), Закрепите. Проверьте, чтобы голова доставала до шеи (горлышка бутылки). Но фиксировать голову на шее никак не надо, она должна свободно висеть на нитке. 
Чтобы марионетка двигала ногами, подпрыгивала, танцевала, переднюю планку (LEG BAR)  нужно снять с прищепки и двигать ей из стороны в сторону. Управлять марионеткой не так-то просто, так что сначала придется немного потренироваться. Пошевелите каждой ниточкой из стороны в сторону, подергайте то за одну, о за другую. Ну, а когда ваша кукла научится быстро бегать, ловко прыгать и весело танцевать под музыку, приглашайте друзей на представление! 	
Отрежьте кусок лески длиной 70 см. При  помощи иглы протяните леску через петельку на заду у куклы. Закрепите. Другой конец протяните через дырочку на заднем конце основной планки (MAIN BAR) Теперь кукла сможет наклоняться.. Теперь отрежьте очень длинный кусок лески (около 1,5 м). Один конец привяжите к запястью куклы. Пропустите леску через два колечка на переднем краю основной планки (см. рисунок) и привяжите второй конец к другому запястью. 
И, наконец, отрежьте 2 куска лески примерно по 90 см. Пришейте  один конец к кукольному колену, там, где связывали два газетных рулончика. Закрепите. Второй конец лески пропустите через дырочку на передней планке (LEG BAR). Как следует завяжите. Проверьте. ровно ли зафиксирована задняя планка.
Вот так у нас получилась настоящая марионетка.

----------


## КСЮША

> Ксюша, идея очень интересная! Можно поподробнее: что за номер,за ширмой исполняют детки или взрослые(по ножке сложно определить)?
> И что за куклы - их возможности. Или обычных нарядили?


  за ширмой взрослые. Исполняют частушки про времена года.Ноги взрослых соответственно оформлены -4 времени года.Лицо куклы- нарисованно на коленке взрослого, Просто и интересно.

----------


## beauty-aleks

Вот сайт по изготовлению мягких игрушек,может кому-нибудь пригодится.

http://vykrojka.ru/vykrojki-igrushek/

----------


## Бабка Яга

Добрый вечер! Мне муж в моих же архивах нашел фотки бабушкиной ширмы, так что выкладываю. 
Вид спереди 
Вид сбоку 
В сложенном виде. 
Обтягивала тканью я ее уже сама (пришлось закрыть декоративные штучки)

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Большое спасибо за ширму, а подскажите, какого она размера, высоты?


Высота ширмы 170 см, ширина каждой из 4 створок 55 см., складывается буквой М.

----------


## Alenajazz

> сайт по изготовлению мягких игрушек


Спасибо! Очень понравилась идея с котом-подушкой (где кот с крыльями ангела за спиной) А я вяжу игрушки. Хобби у меня такое. Если какие пЭрсонажи заинтересовали - спрашивайте, объясню, как делала:

Кот Аристарх



Кошка Аксинья



Кошка Гертруда




Кошка Варвара



Скоро довяжу кота Мирослава. Остались только передние лапы.

----------


## Бабка Яга

> нужно спец.аппарат,чтобы их нагревать и вставлять,но потом уже не вынешь...


Проконсультировалась с мужем, он сказал, что есть 2 варианта. 1 -  можно "приварить" специальные переходники с резьбой.
2 - подбор труб чуть разного диаметра (1/2 на 3/4 дюйма через бочонок).

----------


## leyno

> Я это видела.Осталось понять,какие трубы какого диаметра покупать и как они вставляются друг в друга, и,главное, держутся-не разваливается вся конструция.Мне в магазине сказали,что обычные пластиковые белые трубы не вставляются таким образом ,нужно спец.аппарат,чтобы их нагревать и вставлять,но потом уже не вынешь...


Вчера мне муж сделал раздвижную ширму ( две одинаковые по размеру) из пластиковых труб.Они просто вставляются в "переходники", а внизу на колесиках. Все материалы мне обошлись около 200 гривен. Колеса прикручены на шурупы, а некоторые трубы с переходником посажены на клей "Момент универсальный".На фотографиях все можно посмотреть. Ткань для ширмы на работе, поэтому обтягивать буду позже. Одна ширма в высоту получилась 1 м.70см. , а ширина 1м.60см., диаметр трубы около 2,5см.

----------


## leyno

> *leyno*, здорово.Молодец,ваш муж.Вот я тоже такую хочу.А можно спросить у вашего мужа,сколько каких труб он покупал и ка порезалсколько тройников нужно на такую ширму?а 2 тройника друг к другу приклеены,что ли?А насколько она получиласть прочной?покажите потом с тканью и куколками?можно ли,к примеру,облокотиться?


Мне ширма нужна не для кукольных спектаклей, а для театральных постановок ( драмкружок  свой развиваю). Всего было 5 труб, по 3 метра каждая. На фото видно какие переходники ( тройники) посажены на клей, когда ширма в разобраном виде.Вы КВН если смотрите, то должны были видеть там на сцене ширмы у кавеэнщиков сделаны, может и попрочнее, но по такому же принцыпу. Переходников тройных 4 шт., а двойных 2шт. для одной ширмы. Тканью обтяну- сфоткаю и выложу. Конструкция легкая, разборная, подвижная и легкая, но облокачиваться на нее нельзя.
 Кстати, еще колёса прикрутить надо...

----------


## leyno

Вот одну уже обтянула тканью

----------


## Бабка Яга

Мои новые балериночки.
 
 В пятницу выступали на "большой сцене".  Танцевали попурри из Лебединого озера и новой Калинки. Большое спасибо за идею лягушек Инне ЯРОСЛАВЦЕВОЙ.
А это одна из... 

Прошу прощения за качество фотографий.

----------


## Бабка Яга

> А,а я думала лягухи маленькие...ну,возможно не 1,5 литровые можно было бы использовать бутылки,есть ведь и 2-х,и 3- литровые...хотя сама не делала.
> А что страусы?может из поролона?склеить трубку?или из утеплителя для трут-в хоз.магазинах?


Я брала 2 литровые, причем лучше всего не верхнюю часть выбрасывать, а донышки. На фотке средняя голова мне больше всего нравится. А все, что больше 2 литров, у нас в магазинах  квадратное.
Что касаемо страусов, то у них ноги эластичные и тянутся под рост кукловода. Там что-то типа круглой резинки, полой внутри. Вот фотки: 
  
В магазинах ничего подобного не нашла. Может, кто определит, что это за материал?

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Так поравились идеи с игрушками!"))

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/370...ubric/1433813/

----------


## Чара

> Я брала 2 литровые, причем лучше всего не верхнюю часть выбрасывать, а донышки. 
> В магазинах ничего подобного не нашла. Может, кто определит, что это за материал?


А есть еще из-под пива, по крайней мере у нас - бочонки на 5 литров - они круглые. И еще молоко продают из бочек - тоже 3-литровые бочоночки такие...не знаю, как у вас...
А ноги у страусов - а где-то же был мастер-класс по пошиву таких страусов, на каком-то сайте, связанном с пошивом мягких игрушек...не помню, где видела. А чего мучиться, возьми бифлекс, слегка набей синтепоном, собери на резинку - не сильно внутри, сверху и внузу толстую резинку пришить, будет как у трусов...шаг шагнул - резинка растянулась...

----------


## Alenajazz

> ничегошеньки не нашла....


нашла, как изготовить марионетку-страуса. Может, пригодится:
http://www.supersadovnik.ru/masterclass.aspx?id=393

----------


## kiss_Юлия

Заглните сюда, глядя на такое, хочется ТВОРИТЬ !!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.yarmama.ru/forum/index.php?topic=3714.0

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/340...ubric/1227059/

----------

lenik (02.11.2018)

----------


## Чара

Выставляю авторских кукол к спектаклю "Царевна-лягушка".
Правда,с ними не играют в спектакле,они у меня предназначены для выставок.
Баба Яга.

Иван-царевич.

Леший.

Продолжение следует.

----------


## Чара

Продолжаю сказку про Царевну-Лягушку.
Купецкая дочь.

Царевна-Лягушка.

Царь-батюшка.

Продолжение следует.

----------


## Чара

Сказка продолжается.
Царевна-лягушка.
Княжеская дочь.

Старший царевич.


Средний брат-царевич.

Кощей-Бессмертный.

----------


## Бабка Яга

Наконец-то сфотографировала своих лошадок. Делала для ребенкиного дня рождения (в этом году у нас был ковбойский). Теперь думаю приспособить для какого-нибудь спектакля. 
  
Видела в оперном театре в спектакле "Кот в сапогах", как король скакал на лошадке на палочке. Смотрелось здорово!

----------


## Бабка Яга

Хочу для детского номера сделать лошадку с наездником, как у Никулина была.
 
Может быть, у кого-нибудь идеи или выкройки есть? Буду благодарна!

----------


## Ленти

Давным-давно на базе нашего сада проходил областной семинар заведующих детских садов области . И придумала такой театр, который помогли сделать все воспитатели. Написала для него несколько сценариев. Он предназначался для детей, так как прост и удобен в обращении. Куклы лёгкие, водишь их по полу с помощью горизонтально направленной палочки, к которой   прикреплён двумя нитями персонаж. Да и делается просто. Основа-пяльцы и потом полёт фантазии. Участвовала в конкурсе со своим театром в журнал-газете "Дошкольное образование" . Вот маленькая заметка "Куклы на пяльцах" http://dob.1september.ru/view_article.php?ID=200302407 
Но вскоре купили и обновили все театры в детсаду. И сложила этих кукол на дальнюю полку в кладовку. Один лишь раз вынула на юбилей детсада и из 4 девочек-кукол сделала цыганок для номера. Но вот в прошедшее лето мои внучки решили их оживить и всё лето ставили для малышей сказки. [IMG]http://*********net/483816m.jpg[/IMG] Кошка Ночка
[IMG]http://*********net/459240m.jpg[/IMG]Фото на память
[IMG]http://*********net/509419m.jpg[/IMG] посередине 2 весёлых гуся, голубой щенок,  телёнок и козлёнок..[IMG]http://*********net/481771m.jpg[/IMG] Мама собирается на карнавал- сейчас её начнут все наряжать.

----------


## leyno

Вот мое вчерашнее и бесценное приобретение!

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG][/IMG]  КОТ МУРЛЫКА

----------


## leyno

> Какая симпатушка!! А клюв открывается???


Нет, клюв не открывается, зато голова вертится на все стороны :Smile3:

----------


## leyno

> А можно лапки поподробнее сфоткать? Плиииз


Я эту чудо-птицу уже занесла на работу и пришлось фоткать на телефон, поэтому  качество изображения ниахти
[IMG]http://*********org/1472476m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1462228m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1457108m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Вальдорфская кукла 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8j2k...eature=related
Вальдорфские куклы для кукольных спектаклей
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPnti...eature=related
Славянская весна начинается с куклы-мотанки
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMnM3...eature=related
Лялька-мотанка
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyU_Y...eature=related

----------


## leyno

После Чудо- птицы я еще приобрела Чудо-зверя))))

----------


## olgapk

> Здравствуйте! Я к вам за помощью! Помогите: подскажите, как сделать месяц для танца???!!! Танец на блюзовую музыку. Месяц должен быть большой и мягкий. Не знаю, как его закрепить на сцене... И как транспортировать в другую страну для конкурса танца...


Могу предложить сшить месяц из ткани и наполнить синтепоном (или паролоном). Он получится легкий для прикрепления и при необходимости его можно будет легко перевозить .

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Его нужно установить на сцене. Чтобы от потоков движения (а танцоры у меня энергичные, да и не маленькие - 12-14 лет) он не упал!!!![/B][/COLOR]


Можно в основание, на котором месяц поролоновый или набитый синтепоном будет стоять, положить тяжелую плоскую круглую металлическую болванку. Главное - организовать вынос (привлечь мужчин).

----------


## Alla1412

Здравствуйте всем. А вот мои пальчиковые куколки.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alla-gum/view/378045/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alla-gum/view/377870/

----------

lenik (02.11.2018)

----------


## Alla1412

И вот ещё.

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alla-gum/view/378056/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alla-gum/view/378057/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alla-gum/view/378058/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alla-gum/view/378059/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alla-gum/view/378051/
Связаны в основном по мастер классам из интернета- Светланы Юрковой и Дарьи Никулиной.

----------


## natnice

Замечательные куклы!!!!А Вы великолепная рукодельница!!!

----------


## olga kh

*Alla1412 Ваши куклы - просто ЗАГЛЯДЕНЬЕ!!!!!!!!!!!! Замечательная работа!!!!!!!!!Спасибо Вам!!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Tata74

> Идея очень интересная! Я правильно поняла, что куклу ведут двое? Или верхняя голова не работает? Или как-то ещё?


извините. что задержалась с ответом...головы изготавливаются все по отдельности и просто, как труба одеваются на руки, за ширмой два человека. у одной на обе руки надеты головы, а у второй девушки была ещё в руке лапа Змеи Горыновны. она периодически смотрелась в зеркальце

----------


## Tata74

Да уж. куколки от Аlla 1412 впечатляют. такая ювелирная работа...Мы сейчас делаем головки для пальчикового театра из теннисных шариков в количестве 15 штук (на каждого ребёнка) уже подташнивает . а здесь такой труд...Молодец!!!

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Девочки, как давно не заходила в темку -  нет, не то чтобы не заходила , периодически проглядывала, но пока было лето все недосуг было заняться любимым делом. А тут столько красивых куколок появилось - красота. И вот теперь и я спешу показать вам свое новое детище - только-только сделала, сразу провела фотосессию и выкладываю на ваш суд . Это Червяк по имени..... а вот с именем напряженка - пока не придумала. Но зато я его уже люблю. Его дебют будет через неделю на утреннике. Он будет немножко вредным и прожорливым, но в общем добрым. А вот и он.

[IMG]http://*********su/386277m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/381157m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/386277m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alla1412

> Девочки, как давно не заходила в темку -  нет, не то чтобы не заходила , периодически проглядывала, но пока было лето все недосуг было заняться любимым делом. А тут столько красивых куколок появилось - красота. И вот теперь и я спешу показать вам свое новое детище - только-только сделала, сразу провела фотосессию и выкладываю на ваш суд . Это Червяк по имени..... а вот с именем напряженка - пока не придумала. Но зато я его уже люблю. Его дебют будет через неделю на утреннике. Он будет немножко вредным и прожорливым, но в общем добрым. А вот и он.
> 
> [IMG]http://*********su/386277m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/381157m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/386277m.jpg[/IMG]


Прекрасный и забавный червячок! Просто прелесть!

----------


## Чара

Приглашаю к себе в блог. Я там выкладываю поэтапно свой мастер-класс по изготовлению кукол-фигурок из обычных газет и бумажной массы для настольного мини-театра.
Так как картинки у меня вставляться категорически не желают, здесь показать не могу.
Приходите в гости, кому интересно и нужно для работы.
derbeniya-domteatrkukol.ru/?p=301

----------


## Larisa777

« Сказка  о  петушке»  

(Тетя Арина и тетя Акулина  обращаются к зрителям):
  Тетя Арина:    Здравствуйте , дорогие гости наши:
                            Дедушки и бабушки, папаши и мамаши!
                             Сказку послушать не хотите ли?
Тетя Акулина: Так что ж вы такие скучные сидите?
                            Где же ваша улыбка?
                            Ну – ка, в ладоши похлопайте  громко…
Тетя Арина:      Хлопали  наши зрители славно,
                             А где же наши  актеры главные?
                             Дети к нам в гости прийти обещались, 
                             Да поди-ка на улице заигрались...   
 ТетяАкулина:   В пятнашки, да в прятки    
                              Бегают без оглядки...

(Дети тихо  подходят  и  становятся за спинами тети Арины и тети Акулины)
 Тетя Арина:         Слышишь, половичка затрещала?
 Тетя Акулина:      Должно быть, мышка пробежала!
                                  Что же наши дети не идут?     
  Дети:                      А мы уже тут!
  Тетя Арина:          Ах, вы мои дорогие!   
  Тетя Акулина:      Ах, вы мои золотые!            
  Тетя Арина:          Бросили игрушки и салазки                          
                                   И пришли слушать сказки?   
  Дети:                      Да!             
Тетя  Арина:
                                  Будут мышки шишки кушать,     
                                 А детишки сказку слушать,
  Тетя Акулина:     Будут в сказке сами играть,
                                  Ну что ж, будем начинать?

 Исполняют все  песню   «За семью горами» м. и сл. Дмитриевой 
                          ( садятся на места)
  Тетя    Арина:     Петушка того не сыщешь краше!
 Тетя Акулина:     А в тереме том жила царевна Глаша.
  Тетя Арина:        Девица-краса, русая коса,
                                 Глазки, как звездочки, 
                                  Щечки,  как розочки,   
                                  И  стройна, и румяна                     

Тетя Акулина:    Только вот вела себя Глаша странно:
                              В окошки ясные не глядела, 
                              У ворот на лавочке не сидела,
                               Песен на крылечке не распевала,
                              А все только плакала да рыдала.
Глаша:  Ох, и скучно мне,  
               Ох, и грустно мне.
               Я и спать не хочу! 
               Я и есть не хочу

Тетя Арина:    А гулять?
Глаша:              Не хочу! | 
Тетя Акулина: А играть ?
Глаша:               Не хочу!
 1-й ребенок:
                         А вы не обращались к врачу?   
Тетя Арина:   Лекаря мы звали, как же!         
                         И даже,  не однажды!   
2 ребенок:       Если,  хотите  Глашу исцелить,
                          Надо  ее просто развеселить

Глаша:            А веселья-то я не вижу пока, 
                          Вокруг меня одна зеленая тоска! (Плачет.)

Тетя Арина:  Что ты, дитятко, что ты!     
                        Хватит пол слезами мочить! 
                        |Будем царевну лечить, 
                         Будем царевну смешить! 

                    Исполняется « Шуточная» р. н. м. сл. А. Дмитриевой

Глаша:     Не хочу я ваши песни слушать,
                  У меня от них болят уши!
                   Каждый день поете одно и то же! 
Тетя Акулина:  Да, это лекарство ей не поможет!
                            А  ты,  Глашенька,   на улицу сходи, 
                             Что там делается, погляди.
Глаша:  Ну, ладно  к подружкам схожу,
               На народ погляжу.

                      Танец   подружек  « В Горнице  моей»


  Девочки : 1.  Пойдем, Глашенька  узоры  нитью расшивать,
                          Да песни распевать!
Глаша:
                     Ой,   голова моя,  как чугунная,
                      И звенит, и болит,
( смотрится в зеркало)
                      Ах, у меня бледный вид!
                      И совсем  пропал аппетит!  (Плачет)
2 девочка:   Ты не плачь, не плачь, уймись, царевна Глаша!
3 девочка:   Улыбнись, не кисни, будто простокваша!
Глаша:         А я буду, буду плакать целый день,
                       Это делать мне не лень!

Исполняется музыкальная сценка « Капризы Глаши» м. и сл. А. Дмитриевой:

Хор: Наревела,   нарыдала  наша Глаша,
Налила слезами три  большие чаши! 
Всюду шутки-прибаутки, хороводы без конца! 
Царевна Глаша:
Только, только все без толку! Тут зеленая тоска!   
 Хор: Вот так раз!!!
Тетя Арина и тетя Акулина:
Кто же, кто развеселит царевну Глашу?
Ах, кому же улыбнется  Глаша  наша? 
Хор:
М ы уже повеселили, а теперь нам что-то лень!
 Царевна Глаша:
А я буду, а я буду; буду плакать целый, день!
 Хор:                                     
Ну и плачь! 
                 (Выбегает Петушок.)
Петушок:          Ку-ка-ре-ку!!!  Ку-ка-ре-ку!!!   
Тетя Акулина: Что тебе, петушок, чудо-птица?    
Тетя Арина:    Зачем ты слетел со своей  спицы ?
Петушок:          Как же я могу сидеть на спице,     
                            Если  плачет наша красная девица? 
                            Как же я могу спокойно кукарекать,
                            Если  помочь царевне совсем некому?
Тетя Акулина:
                           Чем же ты, Петушок, ей поможешь?

Тетя Арина:     Что же придумать-то сможешь?
Петушок 
                             Я  по всем   дорогам пройду
                             И  обязательно найду
                             Мастера петь да шутить, 
                             Чтоб царевну  Несмеяну  рассмешить.
Тетя Акулина:
                             Ай да Петушок-золотой гребешок!    
                             Вот тебе на дорожку хлебец да посошок. 
(Тетя Арина дает петушку хлебец и посошок)  
 Глаша:                                                                                
                             Счастливого пути тебе, чудо-птица!      
                             Помни, ждет тебя красная девица!   
     (Глаша садится , Петушок идет по залу под музыку)
Тетя Акулина:        Скоро сказка сказывается,                 
                                   Да не скоро дело делается.     
 Тетя Арина:            Сто дорог Петушок прошел 
                                   Много разных весельчаков нашел.                                                                                   
 Тетя Акулина:       Все они веселые, да не очень
                                   А вдруг царевна опять смеяться не захочет.
 Тетя Арина:            Истомились петушиные ноги,  
                                    Вдруг, видит, кузница у дороги.          
Петушок:                      
                                 Поспешу  скорей туда,      
                                 А вдруг найдется там хлеб и вода?!
                                      (Выходят кузнецы)

Кузнецы:
 1 Кузнец:               Куда идешь ты, Петя -  Петушок? 
                                 Чего ищешь ты на белом свете?
Петушок:               Ищу я мастера петь да шутить, 
                                 Чтоб царевну Несмеяну рассмешить,
                                 А где мне найти его — не знаю,
                                  Вот  по дорожкам и шагаю!

2 Кузнец :                 А есть тут у нас Егорка-кузнец, 
                                   Плясун, певец и. на дуде игрец! 
                                   Он твою царевну так насмешит, 
                                   Что у нее от смеха живот заболит!
 3 Кузнец:                 Да вот он и сам идет,
                                   Улыбается во весь рот!
Егор:
                                   Эй, народ честной, здорово!
                                    Кому гвозди нужны, кому - подковы! 
                                    Все сделаем Мы, кузнецы,  
                                     Кузнецы – удальцы!
                             (Подходит к Кузнецам) 
                                    А ну - ка,  дружки мои славные мастера
                                     Поработать пришла пора!   

                             Песня   « Во  кузнице» р. н. п. 
Петушок:                    А ты, Егорка-кузнец ,
                                      И впрямь молодец!        
                    Ищу я мастера петь да шутить,
                    Чтоб царевну Несмеяну рассмешить!
Егор:
                   Э, нет! Это не по мне работа!
                    Царевну смешить мне не досуг, да и не охота! 
Петушок: Ну,  если  сам ты не пойдешь в дорогу
                   Придется мне поколдовать немного!     
                   Ку-ка-ре-ку, ку-ка-ре-куша! 
                   Ты, Егор, меня будешь слушать,    
                   Ты держись за хвостик мой, 
                   И приклейся  как смолой!
                     (Егор  приклеивается)
 Егор:         Ой!    Помогите, братцы!

Кузнецы:   Рады постараться! 
Петушок:  Помоги мне, хвостик мой,   
                   Прилепи их, как смолой!      
(Приклеиваются) 
Кузнецы:   Ой!
Петушок:   А теперь, мой длинный хвостик, 
                    Нам пора к царевне в гости!

(Герои идут по кругу )  поют песню  « Их – вох» р. н. м. 
Тетя Арина:
Вот Петушок по дорожке идет, 
За собою длинный хвост ведет.
 Тетя Акулина:
Только они во поле вышли
 Им навстречу серые мыши, 
Танцуют на травке, резвятся,
 Никого, видно, совсем не боятся.
Мышонок: 1;Эй, ушастые плутишки,
                         Поиграем в кошки-мышки?

                 Исполняется танец Мышей м. Раздобариной
Мышь: 2 :   Куда вы  интересно идете?
                      О чем песенку громко поете?
Петушок:    Идем петь да шутить, 
                                  Царевну Несмеяну смешить
.
Все:               Пойдемте  с нами! 
Мышь:  3:   Мы целый день поем и пляшем, 
                     Ушками трясем: и хвостиками машем,
                      Все песни перепоем, 
                      Тогда с вами и пойдем
  Мышки:    А пока — до свидания!
Петушок:     Помоги мне, хвостик мой,
                       Прилепи их, как смолой,!

Мыши: (Приклеиваются) Ой!

(Герои идут по кругу и поют песню «  Их – вох» р. н. м.)
Тетя Арина:
                           Вот Петушок по дорожке идет, 
                            За собою длинный хвост ведет.

Тетя Акулина: А навстречу ему две лисицы,
                           Две лисицы — хитрые девицы.
                            Как начали хвостами вилять, 
                           Лапки выставлять,
                            Все только диву дались   
                            Залюбовались.
 Исполняется  песня  Лисиц м.  и сл. Л. Куклиной
Лисица 1:
                            А  куда вы идете? 
                            О чем песенку звонко поете?

Петушок:           Идем петь, да шутить,
                             Царевну Несмеяну смешить
.      
Все:                     Пойдемте  с нами.
Лисицы:  1.       Нам, лисицам - рыжим девицам, 
                            По дорогам ходить не годиться,
                  2.       А то шуба дорогая запылится, 
                            Нам лучше  с вами проститься.
Петушок:           Помоги мне, хвостик мой, 
                             Прилепи их как смолой! 

 Лисицы :  (      Приклеиваются) Ой! 
  ( Герои идут по кругу и поют песню « Их  -  вох» р. н. м. )
Тетя Арина:
                           Вот опять Петушок по дороге идет, 
                           За собою длинный хвост ведет.     
Тетя Акулина: 
                            А навстречу им пастушок Иван,
                             На дудочке играет
                             Коровушек на луг зазывает.

                     Песня пастуха и коровы   укр. н. м . 
Пастух Иван:    Куда вы идете, 
                             О чем песенку громко поете? 
 Петушок.
                             Идем петь да шутить, 
                             Царевну Несмеяну смешить.
Все:                      Пойдемте  с нами.      
Коровушка:       Мы с Ванюшей лучше на лужок пойдем,
                             Песни новые споем.
Петушок:           Помоги мне, хвостик мой.
                             Прилепи их, как смолой
Ваня и Коровушка: (Приклеиваются) Ой!                     
(Герои идут по кругу и поют песню « Их, вох» р. н. м.)
Тетя Арина:
А в тереме царевна ждет, пождет,        
Кого-то Петушок с собой приведет.  
Тетя Акулина:
А пока слезы точит        
Улыбаться никак не хочет,      
Ее на все лады забавляют,   
 А она, знай, пол слезами поливает!  
Тетя Арина:                            
   Вдруг все к окошку подбежали!
 Глаша: Что вы там такое увидали?         
 Тетя Акулина:         
     Идет к терему по дорожке    
     Не то змейка, не то сороконожка. 
Тетя Арина:
    АН   нет, это ж наш Петушок,
    У-у-у, сколько гостей он ведет в теремок!
Вместе:
     Кто же вы такие,  Гости дорогие? 
Петушок:       Я — Петушок-золотой гребешок.
Егор:               Я — Егор-кузнец, 
                        Плясун, певец и на дуде игрец
Кузнецы:       Мы - Кузнецы-молодцы. 
Мышки:         Мы -  мышки- шалунишки
Лисицы:        Мы – Лисицы -хитрые девицы. 
Иван :            Я – пастух  коров пасу
Коровушка:  А  я коровушка – молока даю.
Петушок:      Тут конец пути,
                        Хвостик всех отпусти! 
( Все персонажи  садятся.   На переднем плане остаются Егор и Глаша)
Егор: 
                       Ах, какая краса, русая коса,         
                       Глазки, как звездочки
                        Щечки, как розочки,                 
                       Жаль, что ты  Несмеяной зовешься,         
                       Хотел бы я услышать, как ты смеешься!  
Глаша:
                         Зовут- то меня просто Глашей,    
                         А Несмеяной прозвали, 
                         Ты, Егорушка, меня рассмеши,
                         Спой мне что-нибудь или спляши!
Егор:               Рассмешить-то тебя проще простого,   
                         Ты и  не слыхала такого:    
                         Ну-ка Лисицы, как Мыши пищите,   
                         А вы, мышки, коровой мычите.                
Тетя Арина:    А, ну-ка,  не зевайте,       
                          Царевну развлекайте!
Исполняется шуточная пляска с использованием звукоподражания
Тетя Арина:     Смотрите, смотрите, царевна улыбается
Тетя Акулина: Смотрите, смотрите, она усмехается!    

                               Ай да, Егорка, кузнец-молодец,
                               Рассмешил Несмеяну наконец.
 Глаша:                 Надоело мне плакать и рыдать.
                               Хочу песни петь и плясать!

                      Исполняется заключительная пляска м. Варламова « Петухи  запели»
Тетя  Арина:        И с тех пор царевна Несмеяна    
                               Улыбалась постоянно.

Тетя Акулина:     И звал и ее теперь просто Глашей.                        
Вместе:                  Вот и кончилась сказочка наша.
                          (Тетя Арина обращается к зрителям)
Тетя Арина:           А теперь все вам кланяться станут,    
                                 А вы хлопайте, пока ладоши не устанут.
                    (Герои по очереди выходят на поклон)
Тетя Акулина:      Тете Арине,
 Тетя Арина:         Тете Акулине,                   
Тетя Акулина:      Мышкам- шалунишкам                                                             Тетя  Арина:         Лисицам - хитрым девицам
Тетя Акулина:       Кузнецам-молодцам,  
Тетя Арина:           Подружкам -  веселушкам                                           
Тетя Акулина:       Пастуху Иванушке, 
                                  Да коровушке Марьянушке
Тетя Арина:           Царевне с Егором
Тетя Акулина:       И, конечно, Петушку со шпорами. 
 Вместе:                   Вот и сказочке конец!              
 Дети:                       А кто слушал - молодец!

----------


## Natalinet

> Здравствуйте всем. А вот мои пальчиковые куколки.


Я заинтригована, попробую связать несколько штук.

----------


## Alena Stenkovay

Наши воспитатели купили вот такие детские мочалки-варежки

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stenkow...a/view/385468/

----------


## Чара

> Наши воспитатели купили вот такие детские мочалки-варежки
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stenkow...a/view/385468/


 Какая прелесть! А слева сбоку-это кто там?ходячки?

----------


## Чара

Всем здравствуйте!

Сегодня, как и обещала, покажу вам вариант самой простой росписи забавного щенка из бумажной массы. Напомню, что он у нас был вылеплен из “теста”, состоящего из белой туалетной бумаги и клея ПВА.

Так как масса, из которой мы будем лепить наших кукол-фигурок для мини-настольного театра очень влажная и сохнет довольно долго, значит надо этот факт учитывать. Летом лично я сушу такие фигурки на балконе, прямо на подоконнике. У меня солнечная сторона, света на подоконник падает много, а в жаркий день фигурки сохнут один – дня два. Зимой можно сушить на горячей батарее. Только не забудьте положить фигурки на подставку, иначе они могут приклеиться к батарее.

Итак, налепили мы с вами столько фигурок персонажей, сколько нам нужно для постановки нашей сказки, которую мы хотим показать нашим малышам. Фигурки высохли и готовы к росписи. Теперь у вас 2 варианта на выбор:

1. Вы просто расписываете фигурку в стиле “минимализм”, делая несколько мазков краской, лишь бы персонаж был узнаваем. Расписываем гуашью или детским акрилом. Если расписывали гуашью, то после высыхания краски лёгкими движениями наносите кисточкой поверх краски тонкий слой клея ПВА. Зачем это нужно делать? Тонкий слой клея покроет поверхность вашей куклы пленкой и предохранит от “размазывания” гуашь. Такая кукла прослужит дольше. Но можно просто расписать обычной гуашью.

Важно! Не “вазюкать” кисточкой по фигурке и не растирать клей по поверхности, а именно легкими прикосновениями. Если вы женщина, то вспомните, как вы наносите косметику. В противной случае гуашь размажется, вы испортите изделие. Если мужчина, то тоже вспомните про пену для бритья.
http://derbeniya-domteatrkukol.ru/?p=326

----------


## Чара

Какие куклы живут на сцене настольного театра?

На сцене настольного театра могут жить самые разные куклы: конусные, бумажные, из теста, папье-маше и других доступных материалов.

Сегодня я хочу показать вам своих кукол на своеобразном …гапите. Таких кукол можно брать за палочки и двигать ими по сцене, ну хотя бы того театра из коробок, конструкцию которого я вам уже показывала в предыдущих постах.

А главное, обратите внимание, что в качестве основы для таких кукол я использовала насадку от спрея. Очень удобно водить таких куколок за палочку. Возможно, я позже отсниму мастер – класс по изготовлению таких кукол из папье-маше. А пока просто примите эту идею и делайте своих кукол.

© Дербенева Т.М., фото, 2011
http://derbeniya-domteatrkukol.ru/?p=133

----------


## Чара

Larisa777, а откуда сказка"О петушке?". Откуда-то взято?

----------


## LorikM

[IMG]http://*********su/838804m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/814228m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/810132m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/788628m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/838807m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/826519m.jpg[/IMG]

Это наши куклы на гапите. Им уже много-много лет.(мы их изготовили вместе с родительницей-кукольницей. и всегда вспоминаем ее добрым словом) Они нам служат до сих пор. Удобны для оформления зала. для инсценирования любых сценок, для использования их в играх на муз. занятиях и многое др.
Куклы изготовлены из трикотажного полотна . Выкройки  предоставлены. Конечно, пошив кукол требует много времени и терпения! !!!

----------


## olga kh

Замечательные куклы - ЧУДО просто!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower: А возможно ли сам "скелетик" рассмотреть поближе? Хотя бы в схематическом виде...Там крестовинка сделана? Тогда из чего? Смотрится плоско, значит, там не круглая палочка?..

----------


## LorikM

Палочка(она прямая) проходит через все части:голова, шея, туловище. Остальное все пришивается, а внутри паролон. Понятно объяснила?

----------


## dikiy

Спасибо.С калькой я что-то плохо представляю-по причине как раз выпуклостей и впуклостей.


Калька накладывается и в местах заломов(на выпуклостях) будут будущие выточки, которые в целом и обеспечат нужную форму. Посмотрите на кукол Екатерины Терентьевны и обратите внимание где именно находятся выточки. На фотографиях они не очень заметны, а в реале четко видны.

----------


## музраб

[IMG]http://*********su/1094163m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1089043m.jpg[/IMG]
Этот кукольный театр мы сделали в бывшей группе, там где находился посудный шкаф и раковины. Занавес из жалюзей - очень удобно  раздвигать и закрывать, установили внутри с обеих сторон подсветку и натянули проволоку вверху  для кулис и декораций.

----------


## Anisoara

Нашла с инете....спасибо автору Марине Зреловой
*Сказка "Репка" + выкройка* http://www.livemaster.ru/topic/93059...krojka?msec=68

----------

elena_vrn (25.12.2016), vetlost (16.03.2019), Тамара Пискунова (08.09.2020)

----------


## Бабка Яга

Девочки, пожалуйста, помогите с расчетами: на выкройку платья платковой куклы сколько ткани нужно? (Диаметр головы 25- 28 см.) Это полусолнце или больше? Какая ткань лучше ложится? Спрашивала в Аниматорской, но там тишина...  А мне уже вчера нужно было :Tu: . Головы уже готовы.

----------


## Sonata-Lara

> Девочки, пожалуйста, помогите с расчетами: на выкройку платья платковой куклы сколько ткани нужно? (Диаметр головы 25- 28 см.) Это полусолнце или больше? Какая ткань лучше ложится? Спрашивала в Аниматорской, но там тишина...  А мне уже вчера нужно было. Головы уже готовы.


Поздно увимдела просьбу - учусь на курсах, ткани нужно брать  чтобы был квадрат - если ширина 1,5 м , то и брать 1,5 и кроить нужнго будет так, чтобы когда ребенок поднял руки вверх -  платье куклы не задиралось, так что приходится кроить полный круг. Мы делали так. И еще , все-таки ткань лучше креп-сатин или уж какую другую шелковистую ткань. Но креп сатин по-моему по цене самый демократичный.

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Поздно увимдела просьбу - учусь на курсах, ткани нужно брать  чтобы был квадрат - если ширина 1,5 м , то и брать 1,5 и кроить нужнго будет так, чтобы когда ребенок поднял руки вверх -  платье куклы не задиралось, так что приходится кроить полный круг. Мы делали так. И еще , все-таки ткань лучше креп-сатин или уж какую другую шелковистую ткань. Но креп сатин по-моему по цене самый демократичный.


Большое спасибо за ответ! Кукол уже сделала, причем всех по разному. Но так не кроила.  Выложу через неделю, когда выступим.

----------


## Бабка Яга

Вчера отыграли последний спектакль! Как и обещала, выкладываю своих платковых кукол. Правда, золотая рыбка - перчатка. Сказка экологическая, так что рыбка мутировала из дракона :Grin: 
Кот Ученый Баба ЯгазаяцВасилиса(мутировала в лягушку)Волк
Рыбка в первоначальном варианте  Теперь в ней больше золота.

----------

Лилия60 (19.08.2019), мазурка (03.08.2020)

----------


## lerpis

Девочки-волшебницы. Мне нужно сделать для кукольного театра игрушку КРОТ-подскажите. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Девочки-волшебницы. Мне нужно сделать для кукольного театра игрушку КРОТ-подскажите. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


А что он по сценарию делать должен? И остальные персонажи в какой системе сделаны (перчаточные, тростевые)?

----------

Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## lerpis

> А что он по сценарию делать должен? И остальные персонажи в какой системе сделаны (перчаточные, тростевые)?


Кукла крот-перчатка.

----------

Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Кукла крот-перчатка.


По этой ссылочке есть фотография перчаточной куклы-крота: http://theater.logical-kards.ru/archives/278
И еще тростевой крот : http://dobrodux.ru/portfolio/skazka-dyujmovochka#
Я бы сделала обычную перчаточную куклу из черного флиса с головой как у мышки-крыски, только ушки маленькие, в черных очках и с большими передними резцами. Еще на лапах достаточно мощные когти. Или можно создать образ как в известном мультике про крота.

----------

Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## Sonata-Lara

[QUOTE=Бабка Яга;4400383]Вчера отыграли последний спектакль! Как и обещала, выкладываю своих платковых кукол. Правда, золотая рыбка - перчатка. Сказка экологическая, так что рыбка мутировала из дракона :Grin: 


Прекрасные куклы, а, главное, сколько труда в них вложено! Я считаю, что если кукол для театра делаешь своими руками, то и получаются они удивительными, с особой светлой душой! Браво рукам, которые их создавали!!! А вот если не секрет, сказочку какую ставили, уж очень интересно.

----------

Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## Бабка Яга

> А вот если не секрет, сказочку какую ставили, уж очень интересно.


Ставили сказку на экологическую тему о лесе. Типа "сон ученика с путешествием в сказку". Родители сами сочиняли.

----------


## oxsamit15

> Ух ты! Какие симпатичные!!! 
> А как вы их делали, из чего они? Технологией изготовления не поделитесь?


Спасибо большое!Технологию я думаю вы знаете. Это лица  платковых кукол, они  из поролона.Я сделала им щечки попышнее методом надреза поролона пополам в и вложила в разрез кусочки поролона, затем края сшила.Губки из материала , а глаза рисовала и клеила,лицу придала розовенький фон обычной акварелькой, а на щечках погуще накрасила,носик вытягивала с внутренней стороны кусочек поролона,предварительно сделав надрез. Волосы нитки для вязания.

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Я сделала им щечки попышнее методом надреза поролона пополам в и вложила в разрез кусочки поролона, затем края сшила.


А какая толщина поролона? Поролон в один слой или в два? Спасибо!

----------


## oxsamit15

> А какая толщина поролона? Поролон в один слой или в два? Спасибо!


Я брала  50 мм .

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Всем здравствуйте! Давненько не заглядывала сюда. но вот хочу показать всем свою новую куклу - бороду Деда Мороза. Я ее сделала для сценки из сценария С.А. Кучерявенко в "Музыкальной палитре 6-2012. Сценку я чуть переделала, да простит меня автор, но сама идея мне жутко понравилась. Я ее включила в новогодний утренник. Борода- кукла-прыгунок, ею управлял взрослый, а зверей - куклы марионетки- водили дети. Очень здорово получилось.

*Сценка Борода Деда Мороза*  
В конце песни в зале появляется под музыку кукла- борода Деда мороза
Кузя: 	Что за чудо прибежало? Никого в нем не узнали?. 
Не похож на Дед-Мороза, Слишком маленького роста. 
 Кто же ты? Ответь-ка нам, Что ты ищешь по углам?
Борода: 	Не узнали? Это я — Дед-Мороза Борода! 
Он на ёлку к вам спешил, Меня за ветку зацепил,
Тут в лесу как загремело,  
Дёрнул сильно Дед меня — И осталась я одна. 
Так меня и оторвал, Не заметил, потерял. 
Я потом за ним бежала, Так его и не догнала. 
Там ходила, здесь была, Нет нигде! Беда, беда!
Кузя: 	Кажется волчок идет, песню грустную поет..
Выходит Волк 
Волк (поёт)1. Надо - оело Волку, да –да –ДА!
Зубы класть на полку в хо – ло - ДА!
 Волк по лесу рыщет, Волк добычу ищет!
Кормят Волка ноги, а не голова!
Вот что значит Новый год! Ужин сам ко мне идет, 
Но хочу тебя спросить, Чтоб себя не отравить:
 		Съем чудовище такое — Заболит живот, заноет? 
Надо ж серому мне знать, Чем желудок заполнять? 
Что за чудо, не пойму, где живешь?
Борода: Где, где... в лесу! Ох, не ешь меня, прошу! 
Я ж Мороза Борода — Дед потерял в лесу меня.
Волк: 	Фу! Не хочу я бороды, Где б найти в лесу еды? (Воет.)
Борода: Ты ищи себе еду, А я дальше побегу! 
Ведь уж скоро Новый год, Где-то Дедушка мой ждёт! (Убегает.).
Волк: 	Что-то Бабкой Ёжкой пахнет, Дух совсем не из приятных — 
Я пойду скорей отсюда, чтобы не было мне худо (уходит)
Кузя: 	По лесу лиса идет, снег своим хвостом метет..

Появляется Лиса:
Лиса (поет) В глухомани в лесу, не смотря на красу дни проводит Лиса  Патрикевна!                                                      
И сама не пойму, отчего, почему  не пускают Куму на деревню!                                                                    Я надежна вполне, стать бы птичницей мне, я б тоску в пух и перья развеяла!                                                       Я б ночей не спала, все бы кур стерегла, петушка как родного лелеяла
Выбегает Борода,
Вот что значит Новый год! Ужин сам ко мне идет, 
Но хочу тебя спросить, Чтоб себя не отравить:
Что за чудо, не пойму, где живешь?
Борода: 	Где, где... в лесу! Ох, не ешь меня, прошу! 
Я ж Мороза Борода — Дед потерял в лесу меня.
Лиса: 	Фу! Бороды я не хочу, в курятник лучше поспешу (расходятся)
Кузя: 	берегите, дети ноги, идет мишка по дороге…
Появляется Медведь:
Медведь: Топ, топ, топ, топ, мишка по лесу идет
Мишка неуклюжий, ищет в лесу ужин
Где же ягоды-грибы, вкусненькие корешки,
Снегом все укрыто, ничего не видно.
Выбегает Борода,
Вот что значит Новый год! Ужин сам ко мне идет, 
Но хочу тебя спросить, Чтоб себя не отравить:
Что за чудо, не пойму, где живешь?
Борода: Где, где... в лесу! Ох, не ешь меня, прошу! 
Я ж Мороза Борода — Дед потерял в лесу меня. 
Медведь: 	Вроде слышу поступь Деда — Посохом скрипит по снегу! 
Ты беги скорей к нему, а в берлогу спать пойду. (расходятся)
Борода: Вот спасибо вам, друзья, Побежала к Деду я! (Убегает.)

 А вот и сама борода [IMG]http://*********org/2645859.jpg[/IMG]

----------

myzic (16.06.2016), Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## Парина

*ТУЧКА**   би-ба-бо для кукольного театра*

----------

lenik (02.11.2018), Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## Alla1412

А вот мои овощи-попрыгунчики, которые сшила к осенним праздникам.Идею подсмотрела у Sonata-Lara.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alla-gum/view/828696/

----------

Irina delfin412 (03.04.2019), Лилия60 (19.08.2019), Парина (15.11.2018)

----------


## Alla1412

А эти фигурки для теневого театра по сказки Сутеева "Под грибом".

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alla-gum/view/828701/
Заказывала здесь http://varezka.ucoz.ru/photo/kukly_dlja_teatra_tenej/3

----------

Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## Чара

> А вот мои овощи-попрыгунчики, которые сшила к осенним праздникам.Идею подсмотрела у Sonata-Lara.
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alla-gum/view/828696/


Ничего себе,симпатяги какие!А у вас какой-то спектакль с овощами?

----------

lenik (30.06.2020), solnet (07.04.2019)

----------


## Чара

Девочки,у кого-то есть сценарий или занятие типа первого знакомства:что такое кукольный театр,какие там живут куклы и т.д. Для детского сада,3-4 года.Пригласили в гости, а я с такими мелкими никогда не работала.

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Если есть книга "Кукляндия" М.И. Родиной, то там у нее в принципе можно взять идеи. Мне так очень нравится ее сказка про волшебную страну кукляндию. И маленькие и большие с удовольствием слушают, единственное, для малышек нужно немного сократить.И еще есть хорошие разработки у Бодраченко. Я сама ими не пользовалась. но читала, она как раз с малюпуськами работает.

----------

Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Девочки,у кого-то есть сценарий или занятие типа первого знакомства:что такое кукольный театр,какие там живут куклы и т.д. Для детского сада,3-4 года.Пригласили в гости, а я с такими мелкими никогда не работала.


Вспоминая свой прошлогодний опыт работы с 3-6 летками, я знакомила их с театром через игру. На ширме висел замОк, это были двери в сказку. Просила деток помочь его открыть с помощью пальчиковой игры "на двери висел замок". С  разными системами  кукол знакомила путем игры "угадай-ка" - показывала куклу и просила угадать из какой сказки.
Кукла:
-Здравствуйте, детки! Вы меня узнали? А в какой сказочке вы меня встречали? 
 Кто первый угадывал - получал возможность подойти, поздороваться с куклой.
Потом  кукла "рассказывала" о ее возможностях. "А посмотрите, что я умею делать"
 Но маленькие не все хотели подходить, возможно боялись. Им интереснее были пальчиковые куколки - мягкие, из ткани, которые раздавала каждому ребенку. Деток просила показать, как  "разговаривают" их герои. Можно сделать концерт - спеть известную песенку на языке героев (в 3-4 годика гав-гав и мяу хорошо получается).  Можно разными куклами сымпровизировать  картинки-рассказы Сутеева. Маленькие спектакли типа Колобка малыши тоже смотрят с удовольствием, сами участвуют в них.
Еще можно использовать тему "Посвящение в зрители". Рассказать о правилах поведения в театре, порепетировать, как правильно хлопать, познакомить с "актерами".
Сценарий зависит от того, каких кукол планируете использовать.

----------

lenik (02.11.2018), Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## Чара

Бабка Яга,так вот мне как раз и нужно это "Посвящение в зрители".У меня кукла перчаточная,но большая,мальчишка Андрюшка.Он собирается помогать Библиотекарю(настоящему)рассказать о кукольном театре.Просто,что это такое и как себя там вести.

----------


## Бабка Яга

> Бабка Яга,так вот мне как раз и нужно это "Посвящение в зрители".У меня кукла перчаточная,но большая,мальчишка Андрюшка.Он собирается помогать Библиотекарю(настоящему)рассказать о кукольном театре.Просто,что это такое и как себя там вести.


Нашла у себя конспектик к занятию. Может, кому пригодится. Собирала на форуме.
Путешествие по сказкам
Здравствуйте, дорогие детки и уважаемые взрослые!
Я- хозяйка удивительного кукольного мира, и я приглашаю вас сегодня в путешествие в волшебную страну Сказок .
Ой,  на воротах этой страны висит замок!
Давайте попробуем его открыть!
Игра «На двери висит замок»
"Сказочное бюро находок".

Перед тем, как приступить к игре, расскажите детям о том, что ночью в комнате, где они находятся, побывали герои разных сказок, и каждый из них забыл какой-либо предмет. А теперь можно сообщить игровое задание. 
Ребятам нужно внимательно осмотреть забытые "сказочные" вещи и правильно сказать, кому они принадлежат. Кто даст правильный ответ, в награду получает книжечку с названной сказкой.
 Какие предметы и кто их "потерял" я вам подскажу:

зонтик - Оле-Лукойе;
золотой ключик - Буратино;
бумажный кораблик - Оловянный Солдатик;
метла - Баба Яга;
цветик-семцветик - девочка Женя;
хрустальный башмачок,тыква - Золушка;
скорлупка грецкого ореха - Дюймовочка;
золотое яичко - Курочка Ряба;
игла - Кощей Бессмертный;
горошина - Принцесса из сказки "Принцесса на горошине";
орешек - Балка из "Сказки о царе Салтане";
бочонок меда - Винни-Пух;
шапочка красная - Красная шапочка;
Банка варенья - Карлосон;
зеленый воздушный шарик - Пятачок;
камушки – Гензель и Гретель
 Колечко – 12 месяцев,
 хвост – ослик Иа, 
зеркальце – спящая царевна, 
денежка – Муха-Цокотуха,
 Фонендоскоп – доктор Айболит, 
Я в Королевстве Кривых Зеркал книжечку нашла! А вы знаете, что это за королевство? Правильно, там все наоборот! Вот и в книжечке как-то странненько все… Кто-то все переврал. Я сейчас вам читать сказочку буду, а вы, если ошибочку услышите, то в ладоши хлопайте. Хорошо? А вы хлопать в ладоши умеете?

Курочка Краба. А как правильно?
Жили-были дед  да баба. И была у них коровка Ряба. Снесла как-то раз собачка для папы и мамы золотое яблочко. Дед грыз-грыз грушу, не разгрыз. Тётя пилила-пилила апельсин, не распилила. Тут кошка проскакала, громко замычала – лампочка упала и разбилась. Дед смеётся, баба хохочет, а лошадка им говорит: «Плачь, папа, плачь, мама, я вам принесу помидорку не золотую, а восковую»
"Жила-была девочка и звали ее Желтая Шапочка… Нет? А какая, Синяя?… Извините. Жила-была девочка, а звали ее Красная Шапочка. Как-то мама настряпала пельменей… А, пирожков! Как-то напекла мама пирожков и попросила Желтую Шапочку… То есть Красную Шапочку отнести их дедушке… А кому?… Правильно, бабушке.
Идет Фиолетовая Шапочка… Извините, идет Красная Шапочка, песенки поет, цветочки собирает, а навстречу ей крокодил… То есть бегемот… А кто? Точно, волк! Волк Красной береточке… То есть Шапочке и говорит: "Не садись на пенек, не ешь пирожок"… Нет? А что он ей говорит? Ах да. "Куда это ты идешь, Белая панамочка"… То есть, Красная Шапочка.
Узнал слон… Верно, волк, куда идет Красная косынка… Шапочка, и побежал короткой дорогой. Добежал, что есть сил, до избушки, где живет Баба Яга… То есть бабушка, и стучит в дверь. А кикимора… Нет, бабушка, ему отвечает: "Кто там?" - "Это я, почтальон Печкин!"… Правильно. "Это я, Красная Шапочка!" И слышит в ответ: "Дерни за веревочку, дитя мое, дверь и откроется".
Дернул волк за веревочку и съел бабушку. А когда пришла Красная Шапочка, он спрятался под кровать… А куда он спрятался?… В бабушку переоделся?… А потом что случилось?… И Красную Шапочку тоже съел?… Вот обжора!
Потом пришли милиционеры… Правильно, охотники. Распороли волку живот а от туда выскочили семеро козлят… То есть бабушка и Красная Шапочка. Закончилось все хорошо, волк женился на Красной Шапочке… А на ком, на бабушке что ли?… В общем, сказке конец, а кто слушал - огурец… А кто слушал - молодец!

Да , сказочка действительно странненькая, а вы – молодцы!


"Понарошковая каша" Можно сделать как старинный рецепт с куклой  Вороной.
Ведущий называет компоненты, из которых можно приготовить кашу. Если дети согласны - хлопают в ладоши и говорят: "Да!", если не согласны - топают и говорят: "Нет!"
Ребята, сейчас мы с вами будем готовить кашу, но не настоящую, а понарошковую. Если из того, что я буду называть, готовится каша, то вы хлопните в ладоши и громко скажите: "Да!" Давайте, по репетируем.… Но, если же такие продукты для приготовления каши не используют, тогда вы дружно топните и скажите: "Нет!" Пробуем.… А теперь играем!

Сорока-белобока задумала кашу варить,
Кашу варить, чтоб деток накормить.
На рынок собралась, да призадумалась…
Что ей нужно купить, чтобы кашу сварить,
Своих деток накормить… 
Нашла она старинный рецепт, да разобраться не может.
Давайте ей поможем!

1.Парное молоко? - (Да!)
Куриное яйцо? - (Нет!)

2.Крупа манная? - (Да!)
Капуста кочанная? - (Нет!)

3.Соленый огурец? - (Нет!)
Мясной холодец? - (Нет!)

4.Сахар да соль? - (Да!)
Белая фасоль? - (Нет!)

5.Масло топленое? - (Да!)
Рыбка соленая? - (Нет!)
6.Лавровый лист? - (Нет!)
Китайский рис? - (Да!)

 7.Чернослив да изюм? - (Да!)
Шоколадный лукум? - (Нет!)

8.Перец болгарский? - (Нет!)
Соус татарский? - (Нет!)

9.Клубничное варенье? - (Да!)
Бисквитное печенье? - (Нет!)

Молодцы, ребята! Помогли сороке,
Будут очень рады детки белобоки!
Приятного им аппетита!

А пока они кушают, мы в сказку пойдем!
Кукольная сказка.

----------

Alexandra_B (29.08.2019), lenik (02.11.2018), Ludmila Mikus (04.01.2019), matlja (15.10.2018), Лилия60 (19.08.2019), оксана 1974 (29.04.2019), Парина (15.11.2018)

----------


## МАРИСЕ

Спасибо, очень интересное занятие "Путешествие по сказкам".Обязательно попробую в работе.

----------


## Natalia08

Девочки,посоветуйте,как сделать ворону?

----------


## котомка

Уважаемые коллеги, в кукольном кружке знакомлю детей  с куклой-перчаткой, с куклами на конусах, с куклами-марионетки, с бумажными куклами на фланели графе. Им все нравится. Но вот в работе с детьми с ограниченными возможностями здоровья и на логопедических занятиях меня очень выручают куклы на палочках. Делаются легко(цветные картинки из журналов сами дети приносят,ламинируем(так кукла сможет долгие годы служить, да и протирать с пленки спиртом легко), а палочки в цветочном магазине покупаем(они дешевле чем шпажки). Палочку легко приклеить скотчем. Поработали с куклой, разобрали и уложили в коробку по отдельности.Много места такая коллекция не занимает,зато всегда можно быстро разыграть любой диалог. А вот моя ученица свою коллекцию кукол хранит на подставках из пенопласта.Тоже удобно. http://*********net/6677080.htm

----------

lenik (02.11.2018)

----------


## котомка

Отличные куклы! Сразу вспомнила, что где-то в "сундуках" лежит мой гусь, которого вот так же надевала на руку и ходила между рядами помогать моим первоклашкам писать первые буквы и их элементы.Дети были счастливы,я вдвойне. Спасибо, что освежили в памяти такие яркие моменты их практики.

----------


## ninaarchi

здравствуйте, друзья! я - новичок здесь. возможно, кто то имеет опыт по изготовлению планшетной куклы, стоящей без помощи рук актера, поделитесь, пожалуйста, секретами. заранее благодарю.

----------


## elsor

Поделитесь выкройками кукол би-ба-бо. Спасибо.

----------


## Irina delfin412

Замечательный раздел!Хочу очень научиться делать кукол!Обнаружила этот раздел очень даже во время!!!Спасибо!!!

----------


## Bailarmi

очень классные игрушки, в рукодельницы! я тоже пробовала, училась по схемам, например схема капроновой куклы из бутылки и чулка.

 Ход работы: 

В бутылке сделать небольшое отверстие и отрезать потом нижнюю часть.
Обернуть ее полностью в синтепон и поместить в отрезанную от колготок деталь.
Скатать из наполнителя шарик и поместить его в бутылку для дальнейшего формирования личика.
Воспользовавшись ниткой и иглой сделать кукле носик.
Для того же, чтобы у игрушки появились щечки, область подбородка и лба, в заготовку вложить еще немного синтепона.
Прикрепить к заготовке глаза и сформировать аккуратный ротик.
Область шеи перетянуть нитками.
Нижнюю из частей колготок медленно перетянуть вверх и вытянуть сразу же через горлышко.
Закрепить материал в верхней части.
Нашить волосы.
Сделать надежный каркас для будущих рук, используя проволоку.
Обмотать каркас синтепоном и натянуть на него капрон.
Прошить каждый палец.
Готовые детали пришить к основной заготовке.

----------


## babyshark

начали делать с дочей *куклы из капроновых колготок*. в интернете нашла способ) 

Ход работы:

Отрезать от колготок носок и набить его синтепоном.
Завязать в тугой узелок.
Наметить участки головы и туловища, после чего перетянуть заготовку нитками.
Стянуть также и область шеи.
Сформировать ручки и ножки пупса путем прошивания круга, делая наметочный шов.
Стянуть нитку и в итоге получить круглые конечности.
Дополнительно сформировать игрушке пупок и попу, стянув нитками эти места.
Приклеить на макушку волосы.
Вышить или нарисовать глаза и рот.

----------

NikTanechka (02.06.2019), Valenta (10.06.2019), Лилия60 (19.08.2019), Люсева (05.06.2019), мазурка (03.08.2020), Озма (02.06.2019), Татиана 65 (02.06.2019)

----------


## loridori

я недавно делала *сумку для кукол барби*
Материалы:

полимерная глина серого, зелёного, розового, чёрного и белого цветов;
фурнитура (длинная цепочка и соединительные колечки);
ножичек для разрезания глины;
зубочистка;
палочка для раскатки глины.
Чтобы смастерить оригинальную и милую кукольную сумку-кошечку, необходимо следовать мастер-классу:

Изделия для кукол своими рукамиИз небольшого шарика серой глины раскатать плоский овал. Подравнять.
Сделать треугольные ушки из серой глины. Прикрепить к основе-овалу.
С помощью зубочистки у основания ушек сделать длинные штрихи, будто ушки пришиты к основанию сумки нитью.
Скатать из маленьких зелёных шариков два овала. Это глазки кошки. Приклеить плоские овалы на основу сумочки.
Взять тонкую чёрную полоску, разрезать её пополам. Концы полоски должны быть острыми. Поместить две детали на зелёные овалы. Это зрачки.
Из маленького белого шарика сделать два блика для глазок. Один из них разместить на зрачке, а другой – на зелёном овале.
Соединить два маленьких серых шарика, приклеить под глазками. Над ними приклеить маленький розовый треугольник. Это носик.
Из белой глины сделать маленькую нижнюю губу, приклеить под носик. Под глазками сделать из розовой глины щёчки.
Продеть в одно из фурнитурных колечек полоску из серой длины длиной примерно 1 см.
Полоску сложить пополам и отрезать лишнее.
Проделать то же самое с другим колечком.
Прикрепить колечки с двух сторон сумочки по бокам.
Зубочисткой прорисовать тонкую полоску на верхней части сумки, имитирующую молнию-застёжку.
Сделать маленькие вертикальные засечки, чтобы они имитировали замок.
С одного края полоски приклеить чёрный кружок. Это замок на молнии.
Обработать края тонко раскатанной полоской чёрной глины.
Запекать сумочку в духовке 15 минут при 110 градусах.
Продеть в фурнитурные колечки длинную цепочку. Сумка готова!

----------

буссоница (27.06.2019)

----------


## Iregona

Kykoльнaя индycтpия пopaжaeт kpacoтoй cвoих paбoт! 
Дo чeгo paзныe пoлyчaютcя kykлы: kpacивыe и зaбaвныe, пoхoжиe нa нacтoящих дeвoчek и выдymaнныe пepcoнaжи. 
Нo ecли oчeнь хoчeтcя пoбaлoвaть ceбя нoвoй kykoлkoй, в maгaзин игpyшek лyчшe нe cпeшить – дoma нaвepняka нaйдyтcя maтepиaлы, из koтopых moжнo cдeлaть пpoизвeдeниe иckyccтвa cвoиmи pykamи! 
Нaпpиmep – *kykлy из kaпpoнoвых koлгoтok*.

----------

SeverynkaIrina (10.09.2019), Лилия60 (19.08.2019)

----------


## viculy

"КУКЛЫ -ДЕРГУНЧИКИ". Схемы и выкройки. 

https://yadi.sk/d/RDbMfrrlZZYgbg

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (25.06.2020), о-ля-ля (24.06.2020), Татиана 65 (24.06.2020), ЮЛилиана (07.08.2020)

----------

